# Movies filmed in your hometown



## Eligos (Nov 29, 2010)

I recently saw an older movie that was based and filmed in my home town of Phoenix, AZ. It had the unimaginative title, 'Phoenix'. It wasn't bad, but it got me curious what other movies were filmed where I grew up.

I was surprised at the number of films that were shot within a few miles of me. They include Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure, The Kingdom, Jerry Maguire, and a bunch of less notables. Anyone here have anything interesting filmed in their areas?


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 29, 2010)

I used to live where they filmed Dreamcatcher. I suppose that is technically my home town. The movie and the place were both awful. >: (


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2010)

They filmed Hot Fuzz _very_ close to my town, so I hear.


----------



## Jude (Nov 29, 2010)

Dude, they _just_ filmed Unstoppable in my old town of Port Allegany. That place was so small it only had one stoplight throughout the entire town. My grandparents were extras.

PS: Denzel Washington is an asshole. He went into the one convenient store in Port, and kicked everyone (including my grandfather) out of the store just so he could get a slushie.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> PS: Denzel Washington is an asshole. He went into the one convenient store in Port, and kicked everyone (including my grandfather) out of the store just so he could get a slushie.



Did you meet him? When I was a toddler, whilst in a Fish 'n' Chips shop (can't remember where, definitely not my hometown) I saw Rick Mayall. I knew him then as "the guy from _Bottom_"


----------



## Jude (Nov 29, 2010)

Gibby said:


> Did you meet him? When I was a toddler, whilst in a Fish 'n' Chips shop (can't remember where, definitely not my hometown) I saw Rick Mayall. I knew him then as "the guy from _Bottom_"


 
Nah, my grandpa just told me. I don't think I've ever met anyone substantially famous.

EDIT: Scratch that, I just remembered Oprah and Laura Bush crashed my sister-in-law's wedding. Herpaderp. I didn't talk to them though.


----------



## Barak (Nov 29, 2010)

Pretty much all the French Canadian movies are filmed in my region :c


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 29, 2010)

hahahahaaha
ahhhh
that's a good one OP


----------



## PATROL (Nov 29, 2010)

Not really my home town but near enough. Narnia 2 - River bridge scenes.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 29, 2010)

Parts of _Major League_, _Air Force One_, _The Deer Hunter_, _The Soloist_, a lot of _Happy Gilmore_, and five seconds of _Spider-man 3_ were filmed in Cleveland. The big one, of course, is _A Christmas Story_, which had the house and Higbee's in the area. It even has its own museum.


----------



## Browder (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't hreally have a "hometown" but I guess I can say anything filmed by M.Night Shyamalamallamahamalan.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 29, 2010)

Part of Ghost Rider was filmed in Melbourne, most notably the bridge. 
It's not a movie, but some of The Pacific was filmed in Melbourne. 
The museum scene in Knowing was filmed at the Melbourne Museum.

8)


----------



## Eligos (Nov 29, 2010)

DrumFur;2273704PS: said:
			
		

> Denzel Washington is an asshole. He went into the one convenient store in Port, and kicked everyone (including my grandfather) out of the store just so he could get a slushie.



That sucks. I always hate hearing when actors who I generally enjoy turn out to be prick-jobs. I haven't met anyone particularly famous, aside from some retired sports celebrities that were in my pizza delivery area. My mom met Clint Eastwood briefly though, back when he was most famous for Dirty Harry. Apparently he was really nice and really good at pool.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 29, 2010)

I pretty sure nothing for a movie was filmed in my hometown.


----------



## Sauvignon (Nov 29, 2010)

Does this include movies filmed in my bedroom?


----------



## Xenke (Nov 29, 2010)

I dunno, these?


----------



## Eligos (Nov 30, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I dunno, these?


 
That is an impressive list. Now I want to go watch Robocop 2 again.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 30, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Does this include movies filmed in my bedroom?



LOL

As much as I hate to admit it, it's the town Friday Night Lights takes place in...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 30, 2010)

My grandmother showed me the house at the end of Twister which was surprisingly close to my county.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2010)

It depends on what you mean by "hometown". There's Moscow, Miami, several places on south Florida and GA, and some other places.

If you mean where I was born, I honestly don't know any movies from that area.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Nov 30, 2010)

It's not a film, but the video to biffy clyro's song god and satan was filmed in the village I used to live in, I even know exactly where they went in the woods because I've spent so much time there.


----------



## Eligos (Nov 30, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> My grandmother showed me the house at the end of Twister which was surprisingly close to my county.



The house with that disturbingly cutlery-enriched barn? That place freaked me out in a way that had nothing to do with tornadoes



			
				Skift said:
			
		

> It depends on what you mean by "hometown". There's Moscow, Miami, several places on south Florida and GA, and some other places.
> 
> If you mean where I was born, I honestly don't know any movies from that area.



I had no real technical definition, just whatever place you identify strongly with in your past or whatever.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't know of any movies, but I know that a music video was filmed in the town I live in. I was there during the recording session, it was fucking awesome (and cold as all fuck). Of course a lot of it is green-screened, but some parts were filmed on location. Visby's kind of awesome like that, it has a bunch of old castle ruins that are great for this sort of thing.

[yt]ci9iiVAZxxQ[/yt]


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Dec 1, 2010)

The film Braveheart was filmed up near where I lived, a town called Dunoon in Scotland, it was up in the secluded mountainy area like 30 mins drive away.  

Also, not nessisarily a film or anything, but me and the actor John Barrowman (Torchwood, Dr Who) are on a first name basis, since I'm a major Torchwood fan, literally my life's dream occured already.  Since JB lives very near Dunoon, he frequently goes back there when not filming.  Also, he actually owns the Torchwood SUV, except irl it isn't all made up or anything with the Torchwood logo on it, just a normal black SUV.

Anyway, I was walking along one of the secluded country roads, since the bus I was on broke down, and I had pretty much an hour a nd a half walk until I reached Dunoon.  So I was hitchhiking, and I swear  to god this isn't a lie, JB drove up, stopped and gave be a lift into town.  He is a  really nice guy, and his natural Scottish accent is so damn cute XD  We swapped email adresses, and stay in email contact.  Not exactly a hollywood blockbuster actor, but still pretty frickin awesome nonetheless =D


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2010)

Eligos said:


> I had no real technical definition, just whatever place you identify strongly with in your past or whatever.


 
Well then, the answer is A LOT OF FILMS D:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 1, 2010)

lightning bug. awesome movie filmed 10 mins from where I lived.


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 1, 2010)

Coming to America.  
Some parts of The Wiz
Ghostbusters

I know there are a few other, but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## Flurrypaw (Dec 2, 2010)

The Thing (yeah this one http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084787/) and another movie called Limbo which kinda sucked


----------



## PATROL (Dec 2, 2010)

Flurrypaw said:


> The Thing (yeah this one http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084787/) and another movie called Limbo which kinda sucked


Hey, did you kill it with fire? Seriously, where is that place?


----------



## Cam (Dec 2, 2010)

They filmed Mall Cop at the mall I go to alot.

Jaws, derp.

There was another one that was boston based, but my brain isn't working yet & I don't remember


----------



## medjai (Dec 2, 2010)

Apparently there's quite a few, but I only bothered to confirm one out of shame... Brokeback Mountain.

I feel dirty now.


----------

